# Moving up or changing plans? Sell me your van!



## VanScribed Goat (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is allowed...couldn't find a rule on "asking for tips on finding a van" ;D
I'm in Texas and not having much luck acquiring my new home on wheels. I'd love something converted already with a 6 cylinder engine (or that pretty 5 in a Eurovan if I get lucky price wise). 
I'd really like to help out a fellow traveler versus a dealer or some random company getting rid of their Econoline or whatever. Got a pedophile van? Great! Let's chat  
I have big plans for the van. I am obsessed with literature and poetry so I plan on being a source of inspiration on wheels. As well as getting the art of the culture spread around more. Blogging/ Vlogging, writing/art on the outside of the van, busking with a typewriter, being a mobile source of chapbooks, zines, what the hell ever else I can think of, you name it- if it involves art/ poetry/ literature- I'm looking to be involved!
Keep an eye out for VanScribe(d?) or some other cheesy lit/ writing themed named van <3


----------

